

Self-Loathing Twitter Employee Chronicles Doom and Decadence - georgecmu
http://uptownalmanac.com/2013/06/self-loathing-twitter-employee-chronicles-doom-and-decadence-san-franciscos-most-tax-exempt-

======
sharkweek
Really funny -- I've got several friends who work at Twitter, and they've all
got... goofy senses of humor. I'd be willing to chalk most of these up to
intentionally over the top.

Either way, that's a hilarious Twitter handle.

------
zalew
kind of related
[https://twitter.com/GSElevator](https://twitter.com/GSElevator)

